# Evan(tually) - a Red Veil Tail



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Last week Evan moved in. 

He´s just an average Red Veil Tail - and like many others - with a lot of spirit and go. I´ve always been in love with classic Veil Tails - so don´t wonder too much .
I already love him to bits and I adore his little personality as I adore all of my Betta´s individualities.

He settled in like he had never been anywhere else and is also unofficially called Evan The Everything Eater...well, he gladly hasn´t tried to nip on his Horned Nerite yet, so "everything" is not quite correct. But I haven´t had any issues with Nerites and Bettas so far anyway.

I hope he could live a long and healthy life! 

Red - _including_ iridescence - I´m not a Goldfish after all !









Food? Yes. Insert here. Thank you.









Advertising Ammonia Alert - not on purpose!


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Feanor said:


> Last week Evan moved in.
> 
> He´s just an average Red Veil Tail - and like many others - with a lot of spirit and go. I´ve always been in love with classic Veil Tails - so don´t wonder too much .
> I already love him to bits and I adore his little personality as I adore all of my Betta´s individualities.
> ...


Evan is gorgeous! He is so perfect! Buddy freaks out if the teeniest pond snail pops up in the tank. The horned nerites, Buzz and Honey 🐝 don’t bother him at all. I actually think he enjoys their company, although one of them was invading his bubble nest this am. 😂. You may have to zoom in.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Holy Moly - I hope Buddy can forgive!


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Oh I love him 😍


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

YogisMom said:


> Evan is gorgeous! He is so perfect! Buddy freaks out if the teeniest pond snail pops up in the tank. The horned nerites, Buzz and Honey 🐝 don’t bother him at all. I actually think he enjoys their company, although one of them was invading his bubble nest this am. 😂. You may have to zoom in.


He definitely doesn’t seem to mind. Now Buzz and Honey are enjoying the bubbles lol. I can’t believe it. Lol! There’s never a dull moment!


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

Love everything about this post, @Feanor. A feast for the eyes for us Veiltail-lovers. Welcome, Evan! You're a lucky betta.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Love VT. My first several Betta were VT bought at Woolworth's Department Store. They were all "Raymond." I-V; might have been through IV....it was a long time and many Bettas ago.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Oh thank you so much for welcoming the little guy! 

@YogisMom: Are they feeding on some proteins or algae parts in the bubbles? Or just taking a whirl pool bath?

I bet it was also an interesting time with all your Raymonds, @RussellTheShihTzu! And they started your addiction - so their importance was not a little one☺.


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Love VT. My first several Betta were VT bought at Woolworth's Department Store. They were all "Raymond." I-V; might have been through IV....it was a long time and many Bettas ago.


And my first was a red Cambodian VT bought at Macy's on 34th St. in Manhattan, back when they had a substantial pet department on the 5th floor.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

My first was also a red VT. Back then in my town you could only get red or blue VT, if you were lucky the blue might have iridescence 😜


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Feanor said:


> Oh thank you so much for welcoming the little guy!
> 
> @YogisMom: Are they feeding on some proteins or algae parts in the bubbles? Or just taking a whirl pool bath?
> 
> I bet it was also an interesting time with all your Raymonds, @RussellTheShihTzu! And they started your addiction - so their importance was not a little one☺.


Ohh I never thought about that! I just figured it was a comfy place to snuggle up in but I should probably be thinking more like a snail - yummy algae! And protein! Lol


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

imaal said:


> And my first was a red Cambodian VT bought at Macy's on 34th St. in Manhattan, back when they had a substantial pet department on the 5th floor.


I love it! So funny!


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Love VT. My first several Betta were VT bought at Woolworth's Department Store. They were all "Raymond." I-V; might have been through IV....it was a long time and many Bettas ago.


Woolworth’s really did have it all!


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

A while ago I shot a short video of Evan.
Just to show the beauty of an average VT…maybe you enjoy it as much as I do:
Evan


----------



## NoodleTheMysteryBetta (Mar 22, 2020)

Evan is stunning!! I love the look of veiltails, they are absolutely one of the more under-appreciated varieties.


----------

